# Must do trails in Granada, Spain?



## Bummer (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi all,

a bunch of us are planning to head to Granada in Spain to do some mountain biking and will probably go with one of the operators who organize rides over there. Are there any "must do" trails that we should not miss?

To give an idea, we don't do full DH with body armor as our riding ability would extend until moderately technical single track at best. We like to do some climbing to earn our descents, maybe 3000ft worth.

Thank you for any advice you may be able to provide.


----------



## ARS82 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Bummer.

Did you finally carry out your travel to Granada?. Likely visit Sierra Nevada's mountain in June for three or four days...


----------

